# He he... CL always cheers me up



## Kazahleenah

My morning chuckle from Craigslist ....

" 3 horses for sale - $300 (Traverse city ) I have 3 horses for sale. 1) brown ad white paint pony 4 yrs old green broke great manners. 13.1/2 clips ties bathes leads, loads trailers. Just needs someone with more time utd besides coffins. 2) large brown bay pony, 3 socks and white on face. Broke to ride. Good manners trailers loads clips baths. 3) tri colored paint green. Trailering depends on the trailer. She don't like small spaces great in your pocket horse. Clips. Would make a great project for barrels. She is very fast and eager to please. "


----------



## dizzy

Never knew a horse need coffins B4!


----------



## Bret4207

Those paints coming in three shades of green are rare!


----------



## jennigrey

I like the ads where the only photo of the horse shows him clear on the other side of the pasture. Could be a horse, could be a dog. Can't tell!

Saw one a couple days ago where the horse was advertised as having "lots of chrome" but I didn't see a bit of white on him. Really wonder what they think that phrase means.


----------



## Pallyshire

I've ran into the far off pictures of 'dogs' when I was searching for my first mare. Its crazy how you can ask for a closer picture and they are still 100 yards away in the new ones! 

My horse gets her coffins done yearly!! It's much better than the standard coggins! Ask any vet!


----------



## dizzy

Is it cheaper than the coggins?


----------



## Pallyshire

I'm going to clarify the Coffins comment was a joke.  It's not a real test. They meant to say coggins but either don't know how to spell/say it or most likely hit the 'F' key instead of the 'G'. The CL poster probably should have read over their ad before posting. Especially the part where it makes it sound like they have a green horse.


----------



## dizzy

Darn, and here I was hoping for something cheaper and more accurate than a coggins. Or, maybe they're trying to tell you the coffin bone isn't utd.


----------



## Pallyshire

I wish there was! now that's scary. What happens if it's not utd! I'm not riding that horse


----------



## dizzy

I'm wondering how they could tell? Maybe it rotated at some point in time?


----------



## FoghornLeghorn

I want the one that loads trailers...


----------



## dizzy

Depends on what they load into the trailer. All 3 of mine will load a trailer when they're in there-but not w/what I want!


----------



## Joshie

I thought they were saying everything was OK except the coffin bone.


----------



## malinda

My first thought was that the coffin joint needed to be injected (hence not being UTD), but they probably don't even know what that is, and probably do just mean Coggins.


----------



## haypoint

http://flint.craigslist.org/grd/4076060240.html


----------



## Stonybrook

I saw one the other day that had a 6 month old mare colt for sale.


----------



## haypoint

http://nmi.craigslist.org/grd/4105415365.html Someone thought that picture was good enough to put in an ad and the details complete enough to get that horse sold. Wow


----------



## haypoint

Take a look at the photos. Not too flattering, IMHO.
http://thumb.craigslist.org/grd/4244709088.html
Starburst is a coming 5 year old painted half Arab mare. Very beautiful animal. Has been ridden by a 16 year old girl but needs work. Can be skiddish but with more handling she will make a great ride. She is about 14 hh. I can no longer afford both horses and she must go soon. Would trade for hay and will consider any offer. Call or text 8107900135.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Poor horse. I don't think it has a very promising future. You start to think all horses should have a lock on their reproductive organs that may only be removed if the "breeder" can come up with a very good reason that the horse should be bred. I know...more laws, our freedoms.. but good grief.. people need to quit breeding horses that should never be bred.

Even if it's strong willed and survived West Nile.


----------



## haypoint

http://thumb.craigslist.org/grd/4265959091.html

If you don't have time to wipe the snow off her back, how much care has she been getting? Really, folks.

Here's another. Slim chances for a good home, due to " minor issues". We aren't even to the halfway point in the hay feeding season.


*http://up.craigslist.org/grd/4266296308.html*
*Price reduced to best offer! Will even consider trades for hay or certain automotive items (for my husband's truck). Orbit must go- not enough resources to keep him through the winter!*

Intermediate riding level, very sound horse in great health and great temperament (as long as he's by himself). Temperament: Very clingy to the person he bonds with and can/will become jealous of other horses causing him to act like a spoiled brat. Orbit does not like to compete for his owner's attention! It is a requirement that the new owner does not have other horses so that he can be given their fully undivided attention.

Horse displays extensive knowledge of training, but needs a rider who knows what they are doing. Inexperienced riders will just cause confusion for this horse. Do not mistake this as being a "bad horse", it is just required that the rider knows commands/signals. Will take both saddle-seat commands and reining commands. Requires a curb-bit/has a harder mouth, but is a happy to please type of horse with a very playful personality. 

Rabicano coloration- it's very slight on his belly and he does display the full skunk tail. Very showy horse- loves to strut and show off- "pretty boy". When he bonds with a person, he gives them his all and pours his heart and soul into everything. Orbit is also typically very quiet. I have not heard him make a ruckus in a long time- if he ever does then he's alerting you to something being very wrong.


----------



## Lisa in WA

I don't think I've ever heard of a "clingy" horse. That sounds a little scary.
These poor horses.


----------



## Molly Mckee

I'd like one of those green tri-colored paints with a skunk tail!


----------



## haypoint

http://centralmich.craigslist.org/grd/4303915962.html

"breeding stock paint gelding" Awful photos!


----------



## RideBarefoot

Stonybrook said:


> I saw one the other day that had a 6 month old mare colt for sale.


Old-timers used to call male foals horse colts, and female foals filly colts. haven't heard that in decades, though!


----------



## dizzy

I remember reading that in the Misty books.


----------



## jennigrey

haypoint said:


> http://centralmich.craigslist.org/grd/4303915962.html
> 
> "breeding stock paint gelding" Awful photos!


Yeah but at least:

1.) you can tell its a horse and
2.) there's at least one photo where you can see the entire horse.


----------



## MDKatie

This is pretty bad..... http://easternshore.craigslist.org/grd/4301972048.html


----------



## jennigrey

MDKatie said:


> This is pretty bad..... http://easternshore.craigslist.org/grd/4301972048.html


Yeah, that's pretty bad. But at least they didn't use the words "feathers" or "magical" in their ad!


----------



## DamnearaFarm

No poopin' rainbows, huh?
As the owner of a GYPSY, not a gypsy vanner (pppptoooie) I have to say...there's nothing remotely worth repeating on that horse. He'd make a great gelding!


----------



## haypoint

http://nmi.craigslist.org/grd/4285769298.html

3 inches short of 15 hands. not broke, but willing to please.


----------



## MDKatie

haypoint said:


> http://nmi.craigslist.org/grd/4285769298.html
> 
> 3 inches short of 15 hands. not broke, but willing to please.


Why do people do that? Just say he's 14.1. :hair I guess she didn't want people to realize he's a pony?


----------



## MDKatie

haypoint said:


> http://nmi.craigslist.org/grd/4285769298.html
> 
> 3 inches short of 15 hands. not broke, but willing to please.


Why do people do that? Just say he's 14.1. :hair I guess she didn't want people to realize he's a pony?


----------



## wintrrwolf

OH my lord !! I was almost rolling on the floor laughing at some of the descriptions...


----------



## haypoint

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/grd/4315329374.html

How can anyone really expect to sell a horse with photos like that?


----------



## mrs whodunit

> She don't like small spaces great in your pocket horse.


Those must be some huge pockets?!


----------



## KareninPA

This one's not CL, but a 'winner' just the same!

http://classifieds.pennswoods.net/classifieds/viewad.cgi?adindex=2729447

Apparently, free is half the price she is asking. ??? And is that harness even close to put on correctly?


----------



## Irish Pixie

KareninPA said:


> This one's not CL, but a 'winner' just the same!
> 
> http://classifieds.pennswoods.net/classifieds/viewad.cgi?adindex=2729447
> 
> Apparently, free is half the price she paid. ??? And is that harness even close to put on correctly?


That poor horse.


----------



## MDKatie

KareninPA said:


> This one's not CL, but a 'winner' just the same!
> 
> http://classifieds.pennswoods.net/classifieds/viewad.cgi?adindex=2729447
> 
> Apparently, free is half the price she is asking. ??? And is that harness even close to put on correctly?


Holy cow... and what does this mean? "If you are interested, please contact by now." Did she mean contact by phone?


----------



## dizzy

What other type of stallion is there beside a male?


----------



## haypoint

KareninPA said:


> This one's not CL, but a 'winner' just the same!
> 
> http://classifieds.pennswoods.net/classifieds/viewad.cgi?adindex=2729447
> 
> Apparently, free is half the price she is asking. ??? And is that harness even close to put on correctly?


If that is the photo they selected to put in the ad, what must the other photos looked like?


----------



## Allen W

KareninPA said:


> This one's not CL, but a 'winner' just the same!
> 
> http://classifieds.pennswoods.net/classifieds/viewad.cgi?adindex=2729447
> 
> Apparently, free is half the price she is asking. ??? And is that harness even close to put on correctly?


 
Poor horse, wonder if the rope is tied or he is just dragging it.


----------



## jennigrey

Thank goodness we know what bagged, commercial feed he likes. Saves us from having to try and try to get him to eat!

What a mess.


----------



## haypoint

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/grd/4317416387.html
Oh, by the way, the horse under the blanket is for sale, too...........:huh:


----------



## KareninPA

Now why wouldn't you wash the trailer beforehand - it looks like it would've taken 15 mins. and would've made a HUGE difference. This one is even worse as far as that goes (at LEAST remove the cobwebs!!!)
http://twintiers.craigslist.org/grd/4290741054.html


----------



## haypoint

http://flint.craigslist.org/grd/4310014891.html

Why would you use a photo that has ice covered branches obscuring the horse? Been sitting for over a year? ..".from a family that knew what to do with a horse." They sold it to you, right? Apparently the family that knew what to do with that horse, got rid of it. Couldn't you find someone that knows how to ride spend some time retraining this horse? Make an offer, no offer refused. Couldn't you make it simple, free to good home?


----------



## RideBarefoot

haypoint said:


> http://flint.craigslist.org/grd/4310014891.html
> 
> Why would you use a photo that has ice covered branches obscuring the horse?


Because that's as close as they could get to the horse? Has a halter on and a bit of a wild eye in the second shot...


----------



## KareninPA

Gotta love this - she can't carry much weight ('drops out in the back'!) but would make a super broodmare! Oh, that's so sad. Hopefully it was just an injury and not genetic.
http://elmira.craigslist.org/grd/4318766127.html


----------



## haypoint

http://flint.craigslist.org/grd/4325750293.html
10 year old stallion, who thinks that is a presentable photo?


----------



## dizzy

Almost looks as bad as the ones I saw for a stallion. They didn't leave much to the imagination.


----------



## jennigrey

"See, it's functional!" 

:facepalm:


----------



## haypoint

:bouncy:Based on other photos I've seen on Craigslist, If I were to sell my matched pair of Percheron geldings, 2 and 3 years old, broke to all farm machinery, sired by National Grand Champion Percheron, HF Thunder Supreme, here is the photo I would use:


----------



## haypoint

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/grd/4311532129.html

Here's a good one, and up to date on Coggins? A test for EIA is called a Coggins test. Required in Michigan to sell a horse. Not really a mentionable item.


----------



## Irish Pixie

haypoint said:


> :bouncy:Based on other photos I've seen on Craigslist, If I were to sell my matched pair of Percheron geldings, 2 and 3 years old, broke to all farm machinery, sired by National Grand Champion Percheron, HF Thunder Supreme, here is the photo I would use:


I like big butts and I cannot lie. :happy2:


----------



## SFM in KY

haypoint said:


> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/grd/4311532129.html
> 
> Here's a good one, and up to date on Coggins? A test for EIA is called a Coggins test. Required in Michigan to sell a horse. Not really a mentionable item.


Actually, one of the first things I ask is if a horse has a current Coggins. You'd be amazed at the number of sellers who do not have a current Coggins on their horses ... and depending on where they are located and the vet facilities they have access to, it can take up to 3 weeks to get one.


----------



## Pat-wcWI

LOL! I just recently saw a local newspaper ad....filly colt for sale.


----------



## DamnearaFarm

SFM in KY said:


> Actually, one of the first things I ask is if a horse has a current Coggins. You'd be amazed at the number of sellers who do not have a current Coggins on their horses ... and depending on where they are located and the vet facilities they have access to, it can take up to 3 weeks to get one.


 
Yep, same here too.


----------



## haypoint

SFM in KY said:


> Actually, one of the first things I ask is if a horse has a current Coggins. You'd be amazed at the number of sellers who do not have a current Coggins on their horses ... and depending on where they are located and the vet facilities they have access to, it can take up to 3 weeks to get one.


You are right, I was wrong. I always think of UTD on wormer or vaccinations and CURRENT Coggins.


----------



## jennigrey

http://duluth.craigslist.org/grd/4317924810.html

The title of this ad is "Team of shire gelding horses"... 

but upon reading the ad, we find that it is actually one Shire gelding, 14 y.o. who was "once broke to drive as a youngster" and has a handful of _rides_ on him. _Rides_, not drives.

The other horse is a 6 y.o. registered spotted draft who has been ridden but never driven.

Add a dash of fairy dust and you get a team of Shire geldings!


----------



## haypoint

jennigrey said:


> http://duluth.craigslist.org/grd/4317924810.html
> 
> The title of this ad is "Team of shire gelding horses"...
> 
> but upon reading the ad, we find that it is actually one Shire gelding, 14 y.o. who was "once broke to drive as a youngster" and has a handful of _rides_ on him. _Rides_, not drives.
> 
> The other horse is a 6 y.o. registered spotted draft who has been ridden but never driven.
> 
> Add a dash of fairy dust and you get a team of Shire geldings!


They don't match up half bad, calling one a Shire and the other a Spotted draft is odd. Photos while not good, better than the awful CL ads. But then add that there is harness and cart but no photo. Why mention it?
Then four grand? Where do people come up with prices?:shrug:


----------



## GrannyCarol

I saw this great ad tonight - I had to share this picture!

http://kpr.craigslist.org/grd/4347100811.html


----------



## SFM in KY

Oh, my!


----------



## dizzy

OK, I can kinda sorta see a horse in that pic.


----------



## haypoint

http://annarbor.craigslist.org/grd/4328743498.html

4th and 5th photos have been "doctored". Is that crease at the bottom edge of the ribs heavey? There has been snow on the ground for 5 months now, wonder what the horse looks like now?


----------



## jennigrey

I've been noticing that a lot of photos on Craigslist (the last couple weeks or so, at least) have been not-in-proportion. Like they got resized then they were uploaded. They are skewed to be too tall and narrow. I suspect that's what happened to that ad. If it isn't a heave line, it's a really unfortunately-placed streak of dirt.


----------



## GrannyCarol

I've noticed that too about a lot of CL pictures here too. You'd have to see her in person to know what's going on, but you'd want to be pretty careful!


----------



## SFM in KY

jennigrey said:


> I've been noticing that a lot of photos on Craigslist (the last couple weeks or so, at least) have been not-in-proportion. Like they got resized then they were uploaded.


It is definitely a re-sizing problem, whether it happened as it was uploaded, or the owner resizing to upload but not understanding how to do it, I don't know. I do know that when I first started resizing photos in my first photoshop program, I did a few this way until I realized what the problem was. If you don't tell the program to keep the proportions, you can 'skew' it and get something that looks like this. If they're trying to put a 4 x 6 photo into a 4 x 4 space for instance, without making sure the proportions are maintained, this is what you get


----------



## haypoint

I always look at those photos and ask, "Is this really the best you can do?" A head shot, an old photo, one taken at night. Who looks at those awful pictures and thinks, "Yea, this one will attract a buyer."?
Hasn't been ridden in a couple years. Really. Well get out there and ride him or find someone to do it. Just because you fell in love with a pasture ornament doesn't mean you can find someone else to adopt your problem.


----------



## haypoint

http://thumb.craigslist.org/grd/4358856643.html

Percheron.


----------



## MDKatie

If you're asking $6,000 for a horse, take a few minutes to take some better pictures! http://easternshore.craigslist.org/grd/4363230420.html


----------



## haypoint

MDKatie said:


> If you're asking $6,000 for a horse, take a few minutes to take some better pictures! http://easternshore.craigslist.org/grd/4363230420.html


in the second photo, the horse is deformed, has a tail growing out the side of its face and a second head out its rump.
in third photo, ever hear about photo cropping and taking pictures with the sun at your back?


----------



## GrannyCarol

I've noticed that pictures on CL tend to be deformed, I think that is a CL problem, not so much the photographer. Lately I've seen a LOT of improperly resized pictures, too wide or too tall, even from people that have been selling on CL for a long time without that problem. 

However, even so those are not good pictures of an expensive horse. Maybe people will check the horse out to see what it really looks like? hehe


----------



## haypoint

If you are going to trim and shoe Drafts, it is a lot easier to have them in a set of stocks. Most are made by an Amish family in Ohio and are fairly standard. Here is a shoeing stock for sale. At first I thought they were selling it with farrier tools, but apparently after they sell it, they will need to find another horizontal surface to store their stuff. Reminds me of the horse that was for sale, but under a blanket.
Wouldn't you think they could have cleared off the clutter before they took the photo?

http://nmi.craigslist.org/grd/4370056219.html


----------



## dizzy

I always love the CL's ad where the item being sold is dirty and/or covered w/junk.


----------



## MDKatie

Well, these aren't horses, but still an add that makes you groan. "Heffers" for sale..."a little" thin...
http://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/grd/4385454072.html


----------



## jennigrey

http://www.yousuckatcraigslist.com/


----------



## KareninPA

http://elmira.craigslist.org/grd/4383679703.html

I just about broke my neck trying to look at the picture. And that's all the info we get - 'rides good'!


----------



## GrannyCarol

That's not even the worst one I've seen! lol It may be sideways, but you can actually see the horse. 

That one with the calves, that's just sad, poor little things.


----------



## fols

And the 'heffers' for sale says he/she prefers phone calls, but doesn't include a phone#! Duh.


----------



## KareninPA

They've probably starved to death already - they're so thin!


----------



## haypoint

While many CL horse ads are so poorly done that they are laughable, I'm seeing the horse folks can do worse. Here is a big horse trailer with photos. How could anyone think the ad shows the trailer?
http://annarbor.craigslist.org/grd/4393303622.html


----------



## fellini123

LOLOLOLOL I love that first picture. Either that is a BIG trailer or a little horse. I prefer to think it is a BIG trailer!!!! LOL

Alice in Virgini


----------



## GrannyCarol

Better yet, it has "new breaks"! Where is it broken?


----------



## dizzy

I was wondering that as well. And why would you want to buy it if it's broken?


----------



## haypoint

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/grd/4417555724.html

Good with children...... as long as there is a big guy holding the nylon noose around the pony's neck?


----------



## Irish Pixie

The bit is nearly hanging out of his mouth. Poor thing


----------



## haypoint

bring your own halter and lead..................
http://nmi.craigslist.org/grd/4450493490.html

sadly the market for unpredictable bucking horses is a bit soft right now


----------



## haypoint

http://centralmich.craigslist.org/grd/4452084247.html

Let me guess, selling because they need the space? 
I understand that it takes some time, skill and a bit of luck to take a good horse photo. But what in the world must someone be thinking to post this as an enticement to buy?


OK, here's another one. Half Arab, 3 years old, 13 hands? Such a flattering photo. http://nmi.craigslist.org/grd/4481303287.html


----------



## jennigrey

haypoint said:


> OK, here's another one. Half Arab, 3 years old, 13 hands? Such a flattering photo. http://nmi.craigslist.org/grd/4481303287.html


Maybe if they fed something other than tumbleweeds....


----------



## Teej

Just curious because I've never owned an Arab, but is it normal for them to be totally grayed out by 3?


----------



## haypoint

Purebred but no papers. In foal to purebred, but no papers. Not broke but comes to the fence to see me. I forget why I bought her and why I had her bred....
http://nmi.craigslist.org/grd/4488080541.html


----------



## Irish Pixie

Don't you just love the "it doesn't ride but let's breed it!" crowd? Gah.


----------



## dizzy

If it's not broke, why in the world do they have 3 little kids on her w/no helmets?!


----------



## KareninPA

http://twintiers.craigslist.org/grd/4503871171.html

Can anyone explain this one to me???


----------



## dizzy

They're real athletic? I'm wondering if they mean Jack Russell? Or, they're some type of bread.


----------



## GrannyCarol

Pretty sure they meant Jack Russells, but who can tell? lol


----------



## haypoint

http://lansing.craigslist.org/grd/4524127048.html
Photo really makes me want those stall mats.....


----------



## haypoint

http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/grd/4529374327.html
Here is a sad case. Free horse, 30 years old, Cushings disease, still shedding his winter coat. They are downsizing and I guess the old guy isn't wanted.


----------



## Irish Pixie

haypoint said:


> http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/grd/4529374327.html
> Here is a sad case. Free horse, 30 years old, Cushings disease, still shedding his winter coat. They are downsizing and I guess the old guy isn't wanted.


Poor old horse, he should be on prascend (the drug that replaced pergolide) and it is definitely not an inexpensive daily supplement- it's over $100 per month for an average size horse. 

Why can't people take responsibility for their animals? Put the old horse down.


----------



## wr

The sad thing is that by giving the old boy away, they aren't exactly ensuring he's going to a good home. They're just ensuring he's not in their pasture.


----------



## haypoint

wr said:


> The sad thing is that by giving the old boy away, they aren't exactly ensuring he's going to a good home. They're just ensuring he's not in their pasture.


In the ad, they say that they are reducing the number of horses, not getting rid of them all. Must be 30 years of riding didn't earn this old horse a forever retirement. Sad.


----------



## gracielagata

I haven't looked at this thread for a while- I think those mats are a steal- all that great garden manure to come with them?! Not to count the exercise you get to do to dig them out of said garden enrichment. lol 
I feel for that poor old horse. I *hate* seeing people sell their trusty old horses once they are no longer useful to them. 
I keep seeing this horrid post in my local CL that I just have to share for horse people to see... ugh. 
http://spokane.craigslist.org/grd/4503245934.html
With the saddle positioned like that, how good do you think any of his training really even is?! Poor guy!! May as well ride his rump! And 'it-' drives me batty when people who know the gender (i.e. know the animal personally) can't be bothered to call animal by the proper gender pronoun, especially since the poster uses the masculine elsewhere.


----------



## 65284

KareninPA said:


> http://twintiers.craigslist.org/grd/4503871171.html
> 
> Can anyone explain this one to me???


Of course I can. It's very plain they are making sock puppets.


----------



## wr

haypoint said:


> In the ad, they say that they are reducing the number of horses, not getting rid of them all. Must be 30 years of riding didn't earn this old horse a forever retirement. Sad.



We downsized this year too but we were very selective about where they went. Two are teaching my cousins kids the fine art of ranch work and the old rancher sold the other to to a couple of young ranch kids for a rather lopsided and slightly singed angel food cake.


----------



## haypoint

A 30 year old Cushings horse is going to be picked up for a long truck ride to a Mexican Slaughter facility or bought by someone that knows so little about horses to know to stay away. A hot summer with poor pasture, winter hay shortage and he'll be dead before next spring. 
If he gave you 30 years and you don't think he has earned a retirement on your farm, have him put down. Rehoming such a horse is pure chicken skeet IMHO.


----------



## haypoint

http://nmi.craigslist.org/grd/4548689995.html
what do you bet he isn't really an 18 hand horse?


----------



## MDKatie

haypoint said:


> http://nmi.craigslist.org/grd/4548689995.html
> what do you bet he isn't really an 18 hand horse?


Sorta hard to tell where the neck ends and withers begin...maybe they had a hard time measuring.


----------



## haypoint

http://battlecreek.craigslist.org/grd/4580318209.html
I wonder if that harness will fit the dirt on my barn floor?


----------



## haypoint

Been awhile since this thread was being discussed. But, since it is getting close to time to line up that neighbor's stud to breed that mare you bought at the flea market last year, I thought this might discourage any random breedings. Such a poor effort in marketing these horses. What do you think?
https://saginaw.craigslist.org/grd/5368283315.html


----------



## GrannyCarol

What??? Those are potentially nice big AQHA studs! I want all five of them...


----------



## wr

You'd think they could at least clean the little guys up.


----------



## gracielagata

My only complaints with those horses is that the poster has what, 6? That is a lot to have bred in my mind. And they are all stud colts, which begs the question of what happened to the fillies, because one assumes some fillies had to have been produces as well (Kept for the breeding program I could guess?).

Their dirtiness isn't a big deal to me, as they are babies, and depending on location, it is mud season. At our house, we do not have a true horses-can-go-in-barn or stalls, and we do not have warm water outside, so my horses would not look much better during the mud season, really. 
And I can't even comment on conformation, as they are babies and I am no expert, so who knows.  

But don't get me wrong, I love being a rubber-necker to the atrocities that CL can bring forth. lol


----------



## aoconnor1

Poor little guys. Thin necks and big, wormy bellies....I know they will look different after a good brushing and some good feed, and monthly wormer, too! I can't believe how poorly some people take care of their foals, they give them such limited chance to grow to their full potential. A little care would go a long way for these guys. I'd take them, but I wouldn't pay much for them!


----------



## Terri

The black one is kind of cute, but $800?

Nah.


----------



## RLStewart

I have a colt the age of these and the furry-ness doesn't bother me but they are thinner than my little porkchop. Hard to tell from the pics but of the few that I could see the legs on..... I would probably pass.


----------



## haypoint

https://centralmich.craigslist.org/grd/5392169390.html

does this ad make you want these horses?


----------



## wr

haypoint said:


> https://centralmich.craigslist.org/grd/5392169390.html
> 
> does this ad make you want these horses?


I can't understand why people can't take the time to put together at least a brief description when they place an ad. 

I was thinking of the craigslist ads the other day when someone phoned to see if I was interested a complete herd dispersal for a mere $45,000. The herd consists of a mix of grade and registered QH mares, two years of foals that have never been handled, no papers on any, some transfers available for some of the mares and one, 'extremely well bred stallion, goes back to Millionaire Playboy' who's papers have also never been transferred into the current owner's name. Priced for a quick sale.


----------



## Stonybrook

"Priced for a quick sale." Uh-huh. That is why they are having to call people to see if they want to buy them.


----------



## gracielagata

On that CL add, I am much more annoyed by the lack of proper editing! Missing an 'ed,' a space, the word 'sale' (which with this person's posting skills would likely be 'for sell' anyhow! lol)

I can't post it, as it is on a closed facebook page here, but someone has a reservation horse for sale up here, a stallion... only one or 2 photos, barely much description aside from what I just said... but the part I found funny: 'understands Spanish.' lol (And oh so glad it didn't say 'speaks Spanish' !! 
Is he bilingual though?! I do by chance speak fluent Spanish, so I would be fine, but most people up here do not lol.


----------



## wr

gracielagata said:


> I can't post it, as it is on a closed facebook page here, but someone has a reservation horse for sale up here, a stallion... only one or 2 photos, barely much description aside from what I just said... but the part I found funny: 'understands Spanish.' lol (And oh so glad it didn't say 'speaks Spanish' !!
> Is he bilingual though?! I do by chance speak fluent Spanish, so I would be fine, but most people up here do not lol.


Princess the retired cow dog came with the big guy and bless his heart, all her voice commands were in Cree and since I don't speak Cree, it's been an interesting couple years and probably the reason she put herself in retirement. 

She's becoming bilingual in her old age and understand English terms for, treats, let's go to town, bath (although she's negative about that in any language) and 'no, not that.'


----------



## gracielagata

wr said:


> Princess the retired cow dog came with the big guy and bless his heart, all her voice commands were in Cree and since I don't speak Cree, it's been an interesting couple years and probably the reason she put herself in retirement.
> 
> She's becoming bilingual in her old age and understand English terms for, treats, let's go to town, bath (although she's negative about that in any language) and 'no, not that.'


Hehe. I shall start using that excuse for my could-be-trained-better dogs! They are only fluent in a language I don't know! 
When I was a kid I had double trained one of our dogs in German and English, though mostly German, because I had this child-like dream that he could grow up to be a police dog with my mom (she was a cop at the time). .. Except, sure he was part German Shepherd and likely Rotty... but he was also St. Bernard and the most clumsy and sweet thing there was lol. Might drown a criminal with his slobber at the most. Scared the crud out of people with his size though.


----------



## wr

gracielagata said:


> Hehe. I shall start using that excuse for my could-be-trained-better dogs! They are only fluent in a language I don't know!
> When I was a kid I had double trained one of our dogs in German and English, though mostly German, because I had this child-like dream that he could grow up to be a police dog with my mom (she was a cop at the time). .. Except, sure he was part German Shepherd and likely Rotty... but he was also St. Bernard and the most clumsy and sweet thing there was lol. Might drown a criminal with his slobber at the most. Scared the crud out of people with his size though.


The big guy trained her in Cree because he felt it eliminated the problems of other people trying to give her commands, which was fine when he was single and they worked together all the time. 

She's a sweet thing but the whole thing has some funny results. The word for come kinda sounds like stump so anything she hears that vaguely sounds similar will have her present in a huge hurry and she immediately plants herself in front of you waiting for further instructions. When I was on crutches last winter, her and I had more than a few near wrecks because she figured I wanted her to come, she planted herself and we both ended up in a pile.


----------



## gracielagata

wr said:


> The big guy trained her in Cree because he felt it eliminated the problems of other people trying to give her commands, which was fine when he was single and they worked together all the time.
> 
> She's a sweet thing but the whole thing has some funny results. The word for come kinda sounds like stump so anything she hears that vaguely sounds similar will have her present in a huge hurry and she immediately plants herself in front of you waiting for further instructions. When I was on crutches last winter, her and I had more than a few near wrecks because she figured I wanted her to come, she planted herself and we both ended up in a pile.


Oh, I bet those moments are fun! Hopefully you never got more injured because of it!
I have always had fun doing that to the animals- say a matching/rhyming word and see if they pick up on it being wrong.


----------



## haypoint

While this isn't a horse ad, I thought it fit with the crazy stuff people post.
First, this is what I think is called "pastured pork, way better than confinement in a building".
Second, current market price is below 50 cents a pound, making a 300 pounder worth less than $150.
https://saginaw.craigslist.org/grd/5531706393.html


----------



## MDKatie

haypoint said:


> While this isn't a horse ad, I thought it fit with the crazy stuff people post.
> First, this is what I think is called "pastured pork, way better than confinement in a building".
> Second, current market price is below 50 cents a pound, making a 300 pounder worth less than $150.
> https://saginaw.craigslist.org/grd/5531706393.html


That is just plain abuse!


----------



## aoconnor1

haypoint said:


> While this isn't a horse ad, I thought it fit with the crazy stuff people post.
> First, this is what I think is called "pastured pork, way better than confinement in a building".
> Second, current market price is below 50 cents a pound, making a 300 pounder worth less than $150.
> https://saginaw.craigslist.org/grd/5531706393.html


That's disgusting. Poor pigs.


----------



## Waiting Falcon

I would rather eat a confinement hog that one raised in that mudhole. My neighbor raised hogs like that and just dumped their feed over the fence.....
The meat tasted just like that hole smelled.


----------



## haypoint

Well, the mud is drying up in some pastures and the horses are starting to shed out so it must be time for some CL ads for horses. Amazes me who few people can take good horse pictures. Sun at your back, show feet and legs, head up, side shot.
https://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/grd/6102536693.html


----------

